# Migration assessment for Accountants, Australia



## aakash_cool (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am an Indian Chartered Accountant working in an MNC. I have applied for migration to Australia in - Accountant General category sub class 189.

I have given for Assessment of my qualification with CPA australia because of it's tie-up with ICAI. But I have received a negative result.. owing to non- matching of "Accounting Theory" subject. I have passed my CA in Nov 2009 and 5 years of my CA journey have studied Accounting as a core subject.

It feels disheartened to see this stupid outcome. However what options do i have now, plz advice :-

1) Can I appeal ? I will need a syllabus from ICAI.... But will it still help me get a positive result ?

2) Should i appear for an exam - Accounting Theory ?

3) Should i apply for assessment with other body ICAA or IPA ? IF yes, which one ?

Has anyone been though this stage ? and what did u guys do ?

Guys, Please help... as there is a threat of Accountant General skill going away and so i want to expedite my EOI process...

Await your response...

Thanks
Aakash


----------



## Jas4oz (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

It might be a better idea to apply to ICAA instead of CPA Australia, as from what I have heard, they do not appear to be so stringent while evaluating the Accounting Theory curriculum. As part of your application docket, please do submit the following: Original curriculum handbook for your T.Y.BCom, and syllabus from ICAI. If you visit the ICAI website, they have stated the procedure to follow to receive a copy of your curriculum and they are quite prompt in replying. 

You could also try re-applying to CPA Australia but along with your B.Com and ICAI curriculum handbooks, it may help if you prepare a matrix showing how their requirements for each subject was covered in your BCom & ICAI syllabus. You will find CPA's requirements for each subject on its website. 

Good Luck!


----------



## aakash_cool (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,

Have u ever had seen a result of fellow indian CA from ICAA or IPA who are assessed positive with Accounting theory ? If yes then i can feel more confident and can spend some extra bucks on the assessment. As i have also heard people saying so, but till date no one has really written or confirmed that u shld go to ICAA or IPA and its definately went through in their case or in their friends.

The only reason why i am in haste and not want to wait to give Accounting theory exams... is that the exams will be conducted in MAY and i will have a chance post clearing the exam in second round of May EOI and post then...

however since lot of rumours of Accoutant general skill going away is floating.. I am scared that I might have very little chance in EOI owing to delay... 

What are your thoughts on Accountant General skill going away ? and what best chance/approach should i have ?

Thanks a lot for advice till now.


----------



## Jas4oz (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi
Yes, I got a positive assessment from ICAA. I am a CA from India and cleared my exams in 2002/2003. 
Good Luck


----------



## aakash_cool (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey,

Thanks .. this surely motivates...

I will again apply with ICAA... and apart from standard documents... did u give any linkage in terms of Excel or ICAI syllabus for accounting theory reference ?

Appreciate your great guidance !


----------



## 538810 (May 27, 2014)

Hi Akash

i am also a CA fro India 2003 batch and have just got the same neagtive response due to the same accounting theory. could you pls guide me what did u do after this and whats the outcome ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

*Help required*



Jas4oz said:


> Hi
> Yes, I got a positive assessment from ICAA. I am a CA from India and cleared my exams in 2002/2003.
> Good Luck


My wife too is a chartered accountant from India and is from 2006 batch, can you please advise us what all documents are required to be given upfront for positive assessment. We dont wnat to claim points for JOB just positive assessment for qualified to work as accountant...your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## nvsc (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi, I am a chartered accountant from india 2007 passed and also a Bachelors of commerce degree holder from Bangalore university, i was planning for applying for skill migration assessment to CPA or ICAA under category General Accountant. 

I have read a lot of assessment for indian CAs have been negative due to "accounting theory" subject and most them are quite old posts and also most of them had passed CA before 2002. 

i have few questions if somebody can help with the answers would be grateful

1. Is the CA syllabus post 2002 covers Accounting Theory as required by CPA or ICAA
2. Which is the better institute for getting Migration assessment done
3. Where do you find the CA syllabus post 2002 and should we send the syllabus along with the application for assessment 
4. is there any INDIAN CA who has got a positive assessment in the recent times from either of the institutes

This forum has been very useful and am looking forward for your support 

regards


----------



## virusrohan (Mar 5, 2014)

Me too am comfused, additionally accountant as an occupation is also flagged (danger) so am worried that even after assesment, we don't know if accountant will remain in SOL list of 2016-17. Which only July can say..


----------



## anandjthacker (Jun 22, 2016)

virusrohan said:


> Me too am comfused, additionally accountant as an occupation is also flagged (danger) so am worried that even after assesment, we don't know if accountant will remain in SOL list of 2016-17. Which only July can say..


Now that we know that Accountant is still there in the SOL list, can you guys please guide if anybody is still getting negative result in skill assessment due to Accounting Theory. I have submitted my application for migration assessment with ICAA last week and I am also a CA and Bcom graduate from Mumbai University. 

Many thanks in anticipation...

Best Regards,
Anand


----------



## rajpreetca (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi

Which one is better to get assessment for Accountant in Australia, CPA or ICAA.?


----------



## musema (Jul 6, 2015)

ICAA. Not tried them, but that's what I have read in other forums.


----------

